# Surely a few Brits? Please...?



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

I know there're a few Brits knocking about on these forums. Celtic singletrack warriors, make yourselves known... Where are you from? where do you ride? Just how much DO you hate Coronation Street? And surely our neighbourly Yank hosts can furnish us with a few free shiny bike bits now & again for, well, starting their country for 'em?


----------



## Ghisallo (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry, not a Brit. 
But I'd take Eastenders over C-Street anyday.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

*Fair enough*

You're right - but to be brutally honest, all British soaps make me want to chew my arms off just to have something else to do.


----------



## Ghisallo (Feb 8, 2004)

Franz said:


> You're right - but to be brutally honest, all British soaps make me want to chew my arms off just to have something else to do.


Heh.

That's because they're becoming more and more like our [email protected] U.S. soaps. EE used to be good 5 years ago. Now it's a revolving door soap where someone is raped or murdered every week.

Later.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

You mean ER?

I'm loving Six Feet Under at the mo, and much against my better judgement I find myself enjoying SATC. I know, I know...

We should start a new forum called 'Screw Riding, Let's Stay In And Watch TV.'


----------



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2004)

Glentress


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Good lad. Don't know the border area at all - a couple of DHer mates of mine rode Fort William last summer though. They loved it. I think it takes a roughly similar amount of time to drive to the Alps from London...  
Ever ridden down south? No mountains as such, but a good race scene and places like the Chilterns, Epping Forest, South Downs and Cornwall are well worth seeing.


----------



## dazzlerdee (Mar 28, 2004)

*hey Franz*

Im a brit Franz, born in aberdeen, living in Bradford, yeah..........anyway.

Tv sucks, too be blunt, sod all programs, the more channels there are, the less there is too watch. Besides, keeps me inside. The only thing i use the square-eye creator for is me xbox.

Heres a question for anyone reading: You love mountain biking yeah? (well it is the mangy mutts nads) and you've no doubt got a console (well most of you), so how many of you play mtb/snowboarding etc games on your console? i dont. Would be interesting to find out.

--------------------------------------------
No Skateboarding
No Ball Games
No cyclists
--------------------------------------------
NO POINT LIVING!!

Ride Fast. Die Young.

Cheers Franz


----------



## steve007uk (Apr 17, 2004)

Yep, uk, forest of dean to be exact.

TV is cool when youve been riding hard and you just wanna chill out and recover for the next ride, but i dont watch any soaps. Stuff like stargate sg1, ride guide/extreme sports channel i'm pretty hooked on.

But if its real sunny and warm, aching muscles or not i gotta get out on my bike.....


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi
yeh UK. s.wales. djuc a mate, is from leeds. You'll mainly find me in the retro & occasionally the lite weight boards, as well as www.singletrackworld.com & www.yetifan.com 

ta

scant


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2004)

Uk too. Near Middlesbrough. Good trails include guisbrough forrest, hamsterly forrest, danby forrest. NYork Moores, Cleveland Hills and Eston Hills.


----------



## Nyadach (Sep 25, 2004)

Another brit here  up in the Lake District, Keswick. Only been biking alot in the last 6 months since I started commuting via bike, but its been a good Summer bike wise but why is it I have this aweful dread for a real git of a Winter and am gonna find out what snows like with a bike  But outside the communting gotta love the big rocky pointy mountainy things around here to play on


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

another brit here - west of scotland near(ish) to glasgow.

If you think Corrie or EE is bad, you haven't seen the Glasgow based River City soap ( pronounced RIVAR-CITI man like, know whit ah' mean like but? )

where do i ride? around the forests behind and north of dunoon. 

Made the 2hr trek to Glentress a couple of weekends ago and have to say it was the most enjoyable cycle i have done in years. We dossed about on the black trail and took 5 hours !!! ( well my pals did, i had plenty of stops waiting for them  ) Deliverance and Redemption - ouch - worth doing rather than wimping out and missing them.

its made me convinced of getting a full susser tho,


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

*Er, hello from the West Midlands?*

Hi, my first time on this part of MTBR (usually on Singleseed / 29er bits)

I am currently living in Coventry / working in B'ham but used to live and ride in the cottswolds (in between Cirencester and Cheltenham)

Soap operas make me want to stick hot needles in my eyes 

I can also be found on www.singletrackworld.com offending people just with my very presence!

SSP


----------



## Gethy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi There,

I am from South Yorkshire and i ride Aggressive XC, we ride all over but mainly at Steetly Quarry which has been in MBUK, i think Steve Peat was there aswell. Pretty cool place for jumpin and messin about plus some nice technical single track.


----------



## mikedesign (Jan 25, 2004)

*wharncliffe nr sheff*



Gethy said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am from South Yorkshire and i ride Aggressive XC, we ride all over but mainly at Steetly Quarry which has been in MBUK, i think Steve Peat was there aswell. Pretty cool place for jumpin and messin about plus some nice technical single track.


wharncliffe side me


----------



## AlanK (Aug 30, 2004)

Edinburgh here


----------



## casp (Aug 30, 2004)

another yorkshire lad here, 1 ov gethy's riding buddies, we've been 2 wharncliffe woods mike, but only the once this year, planning on going back regularly next summer


----------



## strummer (Nov 27, 2004)

donboyfisher said:


> another brit here - west of scotland near(ish) to glasgow.
> 
> where do i ride? around the forests behind and north of dunoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## haggisus (Aug 11, 2004)

*Ex Pat - N California*



Franz said:


> I know there're a few Brits knocking about on these forums. Celtic singletrack warriors, make yourselves known... Where are you from? where do you ride?


Currently forced to ride the Northern Californian trails. It's got to be said - you just can't beat 
Glentress & Innerleithen - check out 7Stanes.gov.uk
Weather here wins though - rained today, first since April 
Cheers


----------



## RobS (Nov 22, 2004)

Stirling for me - ride around here, the Highlands and down the Lakes, Dales and Peaks ;-)


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

another brit
from essex
ride with ajr, uktrailmonster, klimt ...
we go to thetford, bracknell, woburn, aston hill, wales, chicksands day soon :0)


----------



## mudpluger uk (Feb 2, 2005)

Cannock Chase born and bred.Must have the best trails in the midlands?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

near the cwmcarn trail south wales


----------



## Krafty (Aug 17, 2004)

*Hertfordshire me*

But am in Scotland/Glasgow now in Uni an lovin it! been to Glentress, mugdock woods, (near mulngavie, or however you spell that!) been to maybe All great stuff exelent for my new rig! Used to ride the chilterns though and in the areas in Herts St.Albans etc. suprizingly great trails there! im more of an xc boy so home is still where the heart is! Though Scotland is too good to miss out on (just come in the summer so rainy an muddy tis ok though just a little hassle)
enjoy!!!!!


----------



## underaverage (Feb 17, 2005)

*wales*

SOUTH WALES all the way from south glamorgan! we may be complete beginners but if you ever see 6 underequipped youngsters who blatantly know nothing, just say hi! (I'll b on the shiny yellow bike!!) 

i sometimes feel that our mountain biking is somewhat limited by our lack of mountains.... just a thought!!


----------



## chimplips (Feb 16, 2005)

Scotsman living in Belfast waiting on his new VP Free to arrive

;-)


----------



## jobe (Sep 17, 2004)

mudpluger uk said:


> Cannock Chase born and bred.Must have the best trails in the midlands?


Yep, i reckon - www.chasetrails.co.uk

Midlands are also good for - Licky Hills, Clent Hills, and numerous hidden jump spots!


----------



## paulmcd201 (Apr 12, 2004)

*hi there glasgow based*

Another scot on the forum! i was up peebles on saturday, you just cant beat it, crashed twice but loved every minute of it. Anyone know of any good tracks in the glasgow or lanarkshire area?


----------



## Giallograle (Sep 20, 2004)

*Drumlanrig...*

for singletrack, otherwise Kirroughtree, Mabie, Dalbeattie but the tracks are toooo smooooth... If I can't get a fix North of the border then it's Coed-y-Brenin, and I live in the flatlands of East Anglia where even the dogs have three legs...


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

*Another ex pat here*

Used to live on the south coast, in Dorset, then London, now living by the Pacific Ocean in Los Angeles, didn't get into biking until I moved out here though and I'm loving it, there are some fantastic trails in the neighbourhood, it's great.

Big ex-pat community as well in Santa Monica, including a couple of fairly decent pubs.


----------



## Clarkey (Aug 13, 2005)

yep, im in manchester now


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

i dont know


----------



## Ads1987 (Oct 23, 2005)

If you brits are still using the forums! come back  lol
What kinda riding do you guys do?
i've been up wales a fair few times, as well as the lake district etc and have found some excellent riding all about the country
i even rode fort william, the first time i ever did downhill, i attempted to ride the biggest downhill in the UK. 
Anf f*ck me is it an awesome track, god damn painful though, fell off so much and bruised myself so badly i couldn't actually breathe when i laid down on my airbed! so i had to prop myself up so i wasn't lying flat! hell yeah! takes the pro's 3 minutes to get down, and i took 30 minutes! lmao
If you guys know any good singeltrack/downhill/semi XC post them please as im in diar need of tracks! Kent doesn't seem to have much unfortunately
If anyone's after some Ace singletrack i highly suggest Wales, Coed-y-brenin! MBR track and Red bull are just awsome fun, even in the rain


----------



## jobe (Sep 17, 2004)

Ads - if your passing the midlands give Cannock Chase a look up, its purpose built trails are coming on a treat, with more to come in the next year or so!


----------



## lance_armchair (Nov 4, 2005)

Ads1987 said:


> If you brits are still using the forums! come back  lol
> What kinda riding do you guys do?
> i've been up wales a fair few times, as well as the lake district etc and have found some excellent riding all about the country
> i even rode fort william, the first time i ever did downhill, i attempted to ride the biggest downhill in the UK.
> ...


Hey Ads

If you are based in Kent, then there are 'some' nice trails down here. Mainly flowing forest singletrack with some chalky drops and climbs.

Try googling 'silly kents' & kent trails for more info. Oh, and head over to Singletrack and put a page out for riders in your area.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Originally Yorkshire.

Been in Bay Area California and Mexico City last few years though.

Will be coming to Yorkshire Dales and maybe North York Moors this summer, would be great to hook up with some people to ride. I'll be bringing my bike (I hope).

Matt


----------



## boriselbrus (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey if you are in Kent then come and meet up with us:

www.sillykents.co.uk

Things are a little quiet at the moment due to broken bikes and broken people :-( But if you go to that website and email us we'll let you know what we have planned!

Hope to hear from you.

Boris


----------



## MoodyOldGit (Dec 11, 2005)

Living in South Cheshire, spoilt for choice on where to ride, the Peak District or North Wales are close, so is Cannock Chase. 

Only tv I watch is CSI and Lost, hate the Brit soaps, oh yeah, enjoy the springroad race Classics that are shown live on Eurosport.


----------



## CLANGER69 (Dec 24, 2005)

North Wales!! Greetings from the fields where men are men and sheep are scared! Both Eastenders n Corrie are crap!


----------



## haggisus (Aug 11, 2004)

*Glentress Freeride*

Hoping that some of you Brits might have pointers to soem pics or vid of the new (awesome) freeride area at Glentress. I visited at New Year but camera batteries crapped out. Nee to show the Nor Cal boys what Scottish biking is all about these days. last year Ineerleithen was "the dug's" but Glentress is back big time. You've GOT to go!


----------



## eatingchandeliers (Dec 2, 2005)

*Cumbria - every day - how lucky am I?*

South of Cumbria, 15 mins from Grizedale - there is some good technical stuff to the East of the forest, but the new red route is a bit tame. The loop around Walna Scar / Lickle Valley / back of Caw has to be one of the best.
I've enjoyed Ae forest and Kirroughtree in the 7 Stanes, and the new top of Glentress is big fun!


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

*Bristol*

Live near Bristol.

Not bad trails and easy access to South Wales for when I feel like letting Scant tear me a new a$$hole! 

Fluff


----------



## Dr_nwa (Jan 19, 2006)

North East for me
Its far too cold to leave the house.


----------



## JSQ (Apr 4, 2005)

*Bike rental in Afan/Brecon area*

Hi,

I'm planning a trip to Wales in June and after searching on the internet, it seems as if renting a bike would turn out to be a problem. The ones that are on offer rents entry-level bikes. Since I'm riding a full-susser here at home in Finland I won't settle for anything else. I can't take my own bike with me, because I will spend some time in London before heading to Wales. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr Red (Jan 19, 2006)

JSQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Wales in June and after searching on the internet, it seems as if renting a bike would turn out to be a problem. The ones that are on offer rents entry-level bikes. Since I'm riding a full-susser here at home in Finland I won't settle for anything else. I can't take my own bike with me, because I will spend some time in London before heading to Wales. Any tips would be appreciated.


JSQ If you are heading to South Wales and love mtbing then you will want to go to Afan Argoed/Glyncorrwg. Skyline bikes, based in Glyncorrwg rent bikes

Skyline Cycles Limited * Glyncorrwg Mountain Bike Centre * Ynyscorrwg Park * Glyncorrwg * Afan Forest * Port Talbot * South Wales * Tel : 01639 850011 * Fax : 01639 850022 *

have a good trip

PS don't watch any soaps


----------



## JSQ (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I noticed that they rent Santa cruzes.

Sorry, but I'm already a big fan of Emmerdale...


----------



## UKjack (Aug 26, 2005)

*SE Midlands boy*

Even though I'm on the edge of mountainbiking wilderness (the fens) we have some great riding here and a fun local race scene. I ride with the numplumz boys.

I get pushed into watching Coranation st - my dinner gets served just then to trap me! 
I consider it my one sacrifice taking an interest to please er-indoors and she has no problems with me mountainbiking around the world without her 

Why not highlight your favourite websites for me......see that link below 

link your site on the BigBikeBoard


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*Devon Dorset border Near to Lyme Regis*

Hey any southwest people on here ...I am from just close to Lyme Regis and ride Pudltown woods, Woodbury common and Charmouth Forest Ohh and Wareham forest ...

Planing to do the Twych trail soon...come on you yokels where are you?


----------



## IanC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Derbyshire calling*



Franz said:


> I know there're a few Brits knocking about on these forums. Celtic singletrack warriors, make yourselves known... Where are you from? where do you ride? Just how much DO you hate Coronation Street? And surely our neighbourly Yank hosts can furnish us with a few free shiny bike bits now & again for, well, starting their country for 'em?


Brit reporting. Derbyshire. Get out all year round. The worse the conditions, the more I like it! Soaps? Goddamit I don't even have a TV. Whaddaya doing with time to watch TV? Get out and ride.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

*UK Riders*

Cumbria rider with frequent trips over the border "Reiving" the Scottish trails
North Lakes, Mabie, Newcastleton,Ae,Dalbeatie and the best is Kirroughtree.

http://media.putfile.com/Borrowdale

http://media.putfile.com/Kirroughtree-24th-Feb


----------



## Ghostrider - TDP (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm in Surrey. Loads of nice trails though not very long.
Any one looking to find the trails in Surrey check out my site:

guidedlines.com

Pics, video and routes

Enjoy


----------



## Ghostrider - TDP (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm in Surrey. Loads of nice trails though not very long.
Any one looking to find the trails in Surrey check out my site:

guidedlines.com

Pics, video and routes

Enjoy


----------



## razzin idiot (Feb 10, 2006)

Midlands are also good for - Licky Hills, Clent Hills, and numerous hidden jump spots![/QUOTE]

where are some of these hidden jump spots?? lived by clent all my life and i only know a fe spots for dj!


----------



## bat on a bike (May 5, 2004)

*Another one from down south here*

Yep south coaster here about 20 miles from brighton in a small town called littlehampton
south downs all good fun but do love going to wales bat.


----------



## Limpetbeans (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm in South Cheshire. So a UK rider too, on ma VP Free. Mostly ride at Cannock and a bit of Wales at the mo. 
Going to Scotland around the end of July for a bit of the 7 Staines stuff, went there last year and it rocks! Cant wait.
Maybe see some of you English riders at the tracks!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm another south coaster - Southsea in Hampshire. Often ride south downs way, QE country Park etc


----------



## shimmoo (Apr 26, 2006)

Scottich east coaster here, although ride Glentress, Laggan, Drumlanrig, Fort William etc.

Singletrack / freeride 

Just got a Turner 5, with Nixon Platinums in black.


----------



## killroe (Jan 21, 2006)

brit here,
im form the westmidlands the chase is where i would normaly go havnt been up the sinse last summer tho. im leavin to Stone so its about 30mins car traveling there. but im planning on coming up there alot now to train for my summer trips. To Bulgaria.
im abit rusty and need the practice.

james.


----------



## Fleegle (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm from Cornwall some good riding & great surf ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteelyGlint (May 2, 2006)

Dartmoor native living in brighton here. Southdowns aint all that compared to the moors of my homeland but they're good enough!


----------



## unclenorm (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm from Wales.
I live just 10minutes from Afan Forest Park which came in the top 10 of places to ride before you die! - or the top ten places to ride *then* you die...not sure which one!

I also spend time over in Arizona (family) and *always* take my bike 



Kyoseki said:


> Big ex-pat community as well in Santa Monica...


What is the main employer of ex pats there, Kyoseki?


----------



## karl007eagle (May 16, 2006)

*Hellow From Cumbria*

 From Cumbria
Only been into MTB for about 8 months:eekster:
any one want to get together for a day out !! can put you up as well got a big house with the wife and 3 children 
get back to me for a chat :thumbsup:


----------



## killroe (Jan 21, 2006)

karl007eagle said:


> From Cumbria
> Only been into MTB for about 8 months:eekster:
> any one want to get together for a day out !! can put you up as well got a big house with the wife and 3 children
> get back to me for a chat :thumbsup:


hi Karl where abouts in Cumbria are you from? i have some family who live in Cumru but i have not been biking up there yet trying to get fit first.


----------



## karl007eagle (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Killroe*

I Live in Gaisgill  2 miles from M6 Junction 38 Tebay, and about 12 miles from Kendal  ,only been riding for about 8 months but got 2 bikes one a hard tail Marin and the other a Marin Attack Trail 05


----------



## killroe (Jan 21, 2006)

Cool. i started riding a few years ago but i had to have an opp so ive been unable to ride for about a year so im just statrting to get fit anough to ride again.
I live in staffordshire near to stoke-on-trent.

ive only got a shogun hydra hardtail im looking into buying a new bike, but im waiting until i next go over to Bulgaria to get one.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Thetford Forest (Suffolk) is a good laugh - Black route is sign posted and now there is the Red route (haven't done that yet). It's got a couple of bomb hole and loads of singletrack away from the signed routes, just need to find them. It's flat though so no steel climbs i'm afraid. Across the road is Brandon, again loads more single track. 

Go to Cannock Chase - the follow the dog trail is excellent fun and the downhill bit are supposed to be good as well, i think you can get to them from post 13/14 from Follow the Dog trail. 

Bracknell forest is supposed to be good although i've never been there, but i'm sure soemone here can direct you as to where to start - i think you can start from the Lookout, Swinley Forest, don't know whehter there are any signed routes


----------



## kevsurf2003 (Feb 26, 2004)

*another brit ere*

Hi Guys

I live in Barnstaple in North Devon and hence I do a lot more surfing these days but I do try and make the trip up to either the Quantocks for a quick one or a couple of days up in S. Wales for some proper riding. I am currently obsessed with the Cwmcarn trail and since riding it yesterday I can't wait to get back up there. The place totally rules. Afan Argoed is even better I reckon but its difficult to get up there without stopping at Cwmcarn on the way.

See you all later

Kev


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

i live in swindon. not to many places to ride but its ok


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

Yep, Bracknell Forest IS very good.
Start at the Lookout at Swinley, the singletrack is failry easy to find.
You can ride up on the wide tracks and down on the singletracks - lovely.

I am a Brit, but I currently live in Greece.

I used to ride mainly Epping Forest

This weekend we rode here

Other places I have ridden in the UK include Coed y Brenin with its way marked trails, Cwm Carn, Afan Argoed, Gwydyr Forest, Yorkshire (with North Leeds MTB), Aston Hill (Wendover Woods), Lake District, Northern Ireland and places in Kent (including Penshurst Off Road Club and Bedgebury Forest).

Emily


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

I live in south west scotland and stuff like this is a bike ride from my house, kinda sketchy as the drop to your right is gonna need more than a band-aid if you take a tumble, even more sketchy on a night ride in gale force winds but usually the wind blows you up the cliff if you fall.


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

*Headed to Machynlleth and Kewick*

I am headed out on holiday July 6th-23rd to the aforementioned places. I have done as much reading as possible on both locations, does anyone have personal preferences in regards to Machynlleth? I have heard Coed y Brenin is better to the north and Nant yr Arian is better to the south. I am camping right in Machynlleth so I can ride to the trailheads right from our site.

I also am looking for personal favorites in Keswick. For both locations I love to ride 20-40km's and enjoy the beauty of the backwoods. I have a Santa Cruz Blur and tend to be an agressive trail rider that enjoys technical trails just short of those who ride downhill and extreme freeride scene.

I am hoping my shoulder heals up enough for me to ride. Two weeks ago I dislocated it on a new trail in Germany.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

*Keswick*

If you are riding out of Keswick try this route it is 32 miles and has about 5000 ft of accent and of course decent, set off down the railway track near Keswick poll and head to Threlkeld, turn left up towards Skiddaw house and then back to Keswick via latterigg.

Once back in Keswick head down Borrowdale and do the Borrowdale Bash route,It's a good day out.

Note, after reaching the turn off after the cattle grid halfway up Honister pass, you start to decend there is a left hand turnn 500yrd's after the first gate you come to, don't miss it as it's tempting to decend too quickly,(take a map)

Hope you do it and have some fun.

Pictures here,https://barry-nuttall.fotopic.net/c948232.html and here https://barry-nuttall.fotopic.net/c793848.html
and here https://gary-welch.fotopic.net/c972996.html


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

Prof said:


> don't miss it as it's tempting to decend too quickly,(take a map)
> 
> Hope you do it and have some fun.


Thanks for the input, I am looking forward to giving it a shot. I have to get back on the bike, doc's orders no riding until the dislocated shoulder heals. 5000ft is big, I usually do about 2000ft on a ride. https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif
:thumbsup:


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Check out "the holey trail" bike shop on the main street in Machynlleth, franz managed to look after 100+ ss riders at the ssuk's last year, quite a small shop but well stocked and very friendly atmosphere, i'm sure he'll keep you informed of the best trails in the area and i imagine there will be a group ride you'll be able to join so you get shown the "best" bits of the trails.

The hotel across the road has a fantastic wood pizza oven, perfect for post-ride pizza and beer afterwards.


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

igotsoul said:


> Check out "the holey trail" bike shop on the main street in Machynlleth, franz managed to look after 100+ ss riders at the ssuk's last year, quite a small shop but well stocked and very friendly atmosphere, i'm sure he'll keep you informed of the best trails in the area and i imagine there will be a group ride you'll be able to join so you get shown the "best" bits of the trails.
> 
> The hotel across the road has a fantastic wood pizza oven, perfect for post-ride pizza and beer afterwards.


Thanks Dude! Will do, Mark


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

*greetings from Epsom, Surrey*

Had my first taste of Swinley forest at the weekend. Really great place lots of singletrack, some good downhill routes with jumps and some great play areas such as the dirt jump section and many areas where you can practice roll-offs/drop-offs. Plus no hikers or horses!!

Highly recommended

Ghostrider - like the mozine/les gets pics on your site. I recognised a few of the chavanne and Mt. chery jumps - superb!

DS


----------



## Ghostrider - TDP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Chicksands*

Glad you like them, still editing the videos of the week. 
If you like Swinley check out chicksands as well. I think thats my favourite riding place so far.


----------



## Andy Manc UK (Jul 15, 2006)

*Manchester calling .........*

Manc born n bred here.

Was there summat about T.V , well it sux, especially soaps .. the net is the NEW tele. :eekster:


----------



## Daveye (Feb 8, 2006)

South side of Glasgow here. The Glasgow area isnt bad for riding. Carron Valley and the Milngavie (pronounced mull-guy ) is pretty good. CV is like a mini Glentress. 

The borders are good with the 7 stanes. The Scottish forestry commision is quite friendly towards bikes. I'm going for a run to Glentress soon. Been to Mabie 3 times now as it was the only one accesable via train, but I can drive now . 

I agree with whoever said they were a bit smooth. They feel a bit man made (well they are!) I've yet to do much riding up north. I do a bit of hillwalking up there and it looks fantastic and people say the trails are rougher and less groomed. You can really get yourself lost out there, end up miles from civilization...


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

Howdy, I live in East Yorkshire but ride North Yorkshire and the Peaks regularly, as well as trips to the Lakes, Wales and Scotland 

If anyone ever fancies a ride in North Yorkshire I'd be happy to show anyone around.

PM me if you like.


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

Warrr , warrie warrie warrie warrrie warrie warrington

Warrington , cheshire (near manchester)


----------



## Bernd (Aug 9, 2006)

JSQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Wales in June and after searching on the internet, it seems as if renting a bike would turn out to be a problem. The ones that are on offer rents entry-level bikes. Since I'm riding a full-susser here at home in Finland I won't settle for anything else. I can't take my own bike with me, because I will spend some time in London before heading to Wales. Any tips would be appreciated.


At Coed y Brenin:
http://www.beicsbrenin.co.uk/

Stocks some Specialized enduro's, but didn't get their stmpjumper 120's I believe.

In Machynlleth:
http://www.theholeytrail.com/
Stock Giant Trance and had some shiny Reigns come in recently.

By the way Dutch guy, imported by Scottish redhead and living Aberystwyth, Mid Wales. So close to Nant yr Arian, Climachx, Coed y Brenin, the new bonkers red trail at Abergorlech and other fun hilly stuff.


----------



## unclenorm (Jan 5, 2005)

Dr Red said:


> JSQ If you are heading to South Wales and love mtbing then you will want to go to Afan Argoed/Glyncorrwg. Skyline bikes, based in Glyncorrwg rent bikes
> 
> Skyline Cycles Limited * Glyncorrwg Mountain Bike Centre * Ynyscorrwg Park * Glyncorrwg * Afan Forest * Port Talbot * South Wales * Tel : 01639 850011 * Fax : 01639 850022 *
> 
> ...


JSQ,

I'll second Skyline. A great bike shop with great guys there.
And if your looking for basic hire bikes you'll not get any at Skyline.
They always have very good demo bikes in stock.
You may have already checked out their website at http://www.skylinecycles.co.uk

It's also worth posting up on http://www.mtb-wales.com forum if you want any local riding buddies...we're always looking for any excuse to ride


----------

